# Pneumatikvorstrecker



## hbdfan (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem. Ich habe eine Warmformmaschine mit pneumatisch angetriebenen Vorstrecker. Dieser führt eine auf und abwärtsbewegung durch. Beim öffnen einer Sicherheitstür werden alle Bewegungen angehalten. Jetzt dir Frage. Wie muß der Vorstrecker angehalten werden. Muß er sofort die Bewegung stoppen oder Muß er in die oberste Stellung gebracht und gehalten werden? Darüber entsteht bei uns schon langsam Streit.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Am besten mit Norm Hinweisen.


----------



## Boxy (5 Mai 2011)

Ich würde erst einmal eine Gegenfrage stellen, kann man wenn man die Türe öffnet in den Bewegungsbreich/Gefahrenbereich des "*Pneumatikvorstrecker*" gelangen?

Falls ja, stellt sich die Frage nach dem abschalten eh nicht mehr!


Aber generel würde ich eh sagen, wenn man ne *Sicherheitstüre* öffnet, werden alle Bewegungen Stillgesetzt!
Im normalen Betrieb kann man es ja so regeln, das mit Anforderung zum öffnen der Türe die Anlage angehalten wird und wenn in Ausgangsstellung oder Grundstellung kann / wird die Sicherheitstüre entriegelt/geöffnet!
Im Falle einer Störung oder anderem, steht die Anlage wohl eh und man kann die Bewegungen abschalten und die Sicherheitstüre öffen.

Aber jedenfalls darf keine Person beim öffen bzw. betretten der Sicherheitstüre gefährdet werden ...


----------



## hbdfan (5 Mai 2011)

Ja kann man. Aber wieso stellt sich dann die frage nicht? das er abgeschaltet werden muss ist klar. es geht nur um die stellung des vorstreckers. Die einen sagen der muß in oberster Stellung gehalten werden um ggf. darunter eingeklemmte zu befreien(hohes eigengewicht des vorstreckers) andere sagen aufgrund des gewichts muss er unten sein damit niemand mehr darunter gelangt und die dritte gruppe sagt er muß in der position bleiben in der er sich zu dem zeitpunkt befindet bleiben.


----------



## Deltal (5 Mai 2011)

Also solche Sachen sind über das Internet immer schwer zu bewerten. 

Aber wenn du eine Hubeinrichtung hast, welche eine Gefährung darstellt, muss a) die Hubeinrichtung gegen unabsichtliches Absenken gesichert werden oder b) die Hubeinrichtung in der unteren Position belassen werden (keine gespeicherte Energie)

Für den Fall a wäre eine mechanische Fallsicherung erforderlich, also z.B. eine Bremse. Je nach Risiko eventuell auch eine Zuhaltung die erst den Zugang freigibt wenn die Last gesichert ist.
Für den Fall b wäre eine Zuhaltung erforderlich, welche erst den Zugang freigibt, nachdem der Vorstrecker auf seiner unteren Position angekommen ist.

Ich denke Fall b erledigt sich recht schnell wenn man öfters unter den Vorstrecker greifen muss.

Im Detail muss das aber in einer Risikoanalyse geklärt werden. Im Zweifel die BG ins Haus holen.


----------



## Falcon4 (5 Mai 2011)

Hi ich würde per se erst mal nicht in eine Grundstellung fahren. Denn auch hierdurch können Gefährdungen auftretten! Ganz frei Quetschung behoben => Verunfallter verblutet... oder wird mit hoch gerissen oder ähnlich.


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bei NOT-HALT musst Du den Zylinder so schnell wie möglich stillsetzen und gegen Absturz sichern.
Du weißt ja nicht, wieso NOT-HALT gedrückt wurde.
Bei Schutztür mit Zuhaltung kannst Du in eine definierte Position fahren, gegen Absturz sichern und dann die Tür zum Öffnen freigeben.
Ggfs. musst Du Möglichkeiten zum Befreien von eingeklemmten Personen
vorsehen (am Besten rein pneumatisch oder mechanisch).

Dies ist aber nur als allgemeine Aussage zu verstehen, wie schon gesagt,
wir kennen Deine Anlage nicht.

Stichwort Risikobeurteilung...

Festo bietet mittlerweile dafür Beispielschaltungen und Produkte an:

http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/Leitfaden_Sicherheitstechnik.htm

Den kompletten Leitfaden gibt es leider nicht online.

Im Anhang zwei Schaltungen daraus. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2011)

hbdfan schrieb:


> Am besten mit Norm Hinweisen.


 
Hatte ich eben vergessen:

Anhang 1 Maschinenrichtlinie, 1.2.4.3 bzgl. NOT-HALT, 1.4.2.2 bzgl. Schutztür.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hbdfan (6 Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe. Damit komme ich schon wieder etwas weiter, wenn weitere Fragen auftauchen werde ich mich nochmal melden.

Dank an alle


----------



## det (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo hbdfan,

die Maschine stellt sich mir als "Presse" dar. Schau mal bei der BG bzw. bei den Normen unter "Pressensicherheit", "Stösselsicherung" ect. nach. Ich denke der einfachste Weg wird über eine verriegelte Schutztür gehen, die erst nach Anhalten der Maschine freigegeben wird. Da Du jetzt Änderungen vornimmst wird der "Bestandsschutz" nicht mehr greifen. Also musst Du die aktuellen Sicherheitsvorschriften erfüllen. Dazu gehört auch eine Sicherung gegen absacken des Stössels. Mach mal eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung. Info gibt es bei der BG als Download. Mal Google'n.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## kpf (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

an eine pneumatische Presse dachte ich auch gerade. Das löst das Problem aber auch nicht unbedingt ...
Wie groß ist denn der Abstand zwischen der Tür und der Gefahrenstelle? D.h. in welcher Zeit kann man nach dem Aufreißen der Tür die Gefahrenstelle erreichen? Falls die Zeit ausreicht (div. Normen zu Sicherheitsabständen!) würde ich hochfahren und gegen Absturz sichern, ansonsten sofort stillsetzen und sichern.
Ggf. musst Du "Hinweise zum Befreien eingeklemmter Personen" anbringen. Schau Dir mal die EN 13736 an.

Gruß kpf


----------



## Boxy (6 Mai 2011)

hbdfan schrieb:


> Ja kann man. Aber wieso stellt sich dann die frage nicht? das er abgeschaltet werden muss ist klar. es geht nur um die stellung des vorstreckers.



Es stellt sich von daher die Frage dann nicht mehr, da wie schon geschrieben dieser Zylinder sofort stillgesetzt werden muss.
Anhand der Risikobeurteilung muss ggf. eine Sicherung z.B. durch Bremse oder durch manuelles Verriegeln eingebaut werden. 

Es könnte sich ja sonst evtl. jemanden in dem Zylinder verklemmen, wenn dieser noch in die Enpos. weiterfährt wenn die Türe geöffnet wird und jemand in die Anlage rin läuft oder langt! Wenn wie gesagt das Gewicht zu groß ist, muss das gegen absinken gesichert werden. Dies kann sogar ja nach Risikobeurteilung sowit gehen, das es sogar 2 Kreisig sein muß! Also z.B. Gegengewicht oder/und Bremse/Klemmung.
Es kommt da auch darauf an, wie oft man z.B. dort in den Bereich muß oder aufhält (z.B. Wartung usw.)


----------



## Safety (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
wie schon geschrieben wurde ist der erste Weg immer zusuchen welche Richtlinien und welche Normen. Gibt es eine Typ-C Norm dann ist diese die erste Wahl. Ob es sich in dem Fall um eine Presse handelt kann man nur Vorort entscheiden in Zusammenhang mit der MRL.

Es gibt sowohl für Pneumatik, Hydraulik als auch Mechanische Pressen Zertifizierte Komponenten diese sind dann in Verbindung mit der Typ-C Norm die bessere Wahl. Aber es ist auch zu beachten, dass diese Maschine dann eine nach Anhang IV sein kann, was einiges an mehr Aufwand bedeutet.

Zur  Handlung im Notfall :
Was ist eine Handlung im Notfall:
DIN EN ISO 12100 Abschnitt 3.38
Notfall Gefährdungssituation, die dringend beendet werden muss oder dringender Abhilfe bedarf
ANMERKUNG: Ein Notfall kann eintreten während des Normalbetriebs der Maschine (z. B. durch menschlichen Eingriff oder als Folge äußerer Einflusse), oder als Folge einer Fehlfunktion oder des Ausfalls irgendeines Teils der Maschine.
3.39
Handlungen im Notfall:
sämtliche Tätigkeiten und Funktionen im Notfall, die auf dessen Beendigung oder Behebung ausgerichtet sind
3.40
Stillsetzen im Notfall Funktion, die aufkommende Gefährdungen für Personen, Schäden an der Maschine oder zu laufenden Arbeiten abwenden oder bereits bestehende mindern soll, und
durch eine einzige Handlung einer Person auszulösen ist
ANMERKUNG:  ISO 13850 stellt detaillierte Festlegungen zur Verfügung.

Es ist also auch aufgrund einer Risikobeurteilung möglich, dass ein Reversieren nötig ist bei öffnen der Verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung oder bei der Handlung im Notfall.

Siehe auch Bild von Festo.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (6 Mai 2011)

Beim Nothalt sollte man primär erst mal fragen, vor welchen Gefährdungen soll er schützen?  Wenn der Schutztürschalter schon Kat 3/ Pl=d erreicht oder mit 2 getrennten Schaltern gar Kat 4/Pl=e.
Dass die ganze Anlage wegen des Versagens des Vorstreckers massive Sachschäden erleidet ist auch keum wahrscheinlich. Es geht also eher um Schutz für geringe Sachschäden und für Gefährdungen nach Manipulation.
Die kannst Du bei geeigneten Türschaltern (z.B. Türscharnierschalter + extra normaler Türschalter) eher ausschließen. Dann wäre die Frage "Stop oder Reversieren" eher prozesstechnisch zu hinterfragen.
Reversieren macht auch nur Sinn, wenn die Aufwärtsbewegung bis zum Ende gefahrlos ist. Ein Stop nach PL=d ist auch einfacher zu realisieren als ein Reversieren (da muss ja die Pneumatik weiter unter Druck sein): Wenn Der Streit um das Befreien eingeklemmter Personen geht, eher ein Bypass mit einer fest eingestellten Drossel Handventil, mit dem man den Vorstrecker  mit <10mm/s  hoch fahren kann. kann auch den Instandhaltern hilfreich sein..

Gruss Andreas


----------

